# The Best DTH in India



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Hope many of you are using DTH services (Dish,Airtel,Videocon etc)

And would like to hear from your POV.

which are the best and worth of money in DTH services.

as Many of us have Full HD sets at home so lets start with best DTH HD services in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2016)

Can I vote for internet, free from BS censorship and ads ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can I vote for internet, free from BS censorship and ads ?



Other


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 6, 2017)

Me and my family are using Tata Sky for over 5 years now. Plans are on the expensive side but video quality and the number of HD channels make up for that. Video quality especially of SD channels are really good compared to those in Videocon and Airtel DTH(on FullHD television).


----------



## sundirectseo14 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

I suggest you to go with Sun direct, which is the best dth service in India and also is cheapest price with quality HD & SD channels.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2017)

@mods, this person seems like a rep to me.



sundirectseo14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suggest you to go with Sun direct, *which is the best dth service in India* and also is cheapest price with quality HD & SD channels.
> 
> Thanks



You have anime and cw/abc/hbo uncensored 1080p shows?


----------

